# bad r-22 tank valve that won't open with 30# inside



## hvac-ace (Apr 29, 2012)

How do you get 30# of R-22 freon out of a new green tank that has a valve that will turn, but not open on a new Dupont tank? This tank was purchased at an auction.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

As you know about the auction game, it's sold as-is. As far as I know, those valves are tamper proof. Maybe someone has a useful answer, and I certainly would like to hear it. But, you are better off cutting your losses, as you really don't want to mess around with a pressurized tank.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

1: Set up video camera on tripod aprox. 75' away from tank.
2: Get a high power rifle to shoot tank from safe distance. aprox 100yards
3: Post it on You Tube.
4: Post video onto contractorstalk.com
5: Become a legend on ct.

Cole


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> 1: Set up video camera on tripod aprox. 75' away from tank.
> 2: Get a high power rifle to shoot tank from safe distance. aprox 100yards
> 3: Post it on You Tube.
> 4: Post video onto contractorstalk.com
> ...


Thats a good one.:thumbsup: Now we wait. Make sure he has a will made out to.:laughing:


----------



## hvac-ace (Apr 29, 2012)

*R-22 reply*

What can I say butt " A BIG THANKS A HELL OF A LOT GUYS"


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I pulled out a dead tank from the tin bin. Probably could drive a 3" zip screw in the valve stem and use that zip as the new "handle". But, be careful, as this is likely not an o.s.h.a. or e.p.a approved technique.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

When you say it turns, is the shaft broken and just keeps turning? You can rip off the handle with force and attach a charging hose with a shut off valve on the 1/4" and back out the core with a left-hand drill bit used for screw extraction. 

Crack open the shut off valve and see if it opened. If it did, turn it upside down and using the liquid mode on the recovery machine pump the contents to a fresh recovery cylinder. 

Failing that, freeze to -10F in a freezer, drill a hole, tap and screw in a service port. Solder around it quickly as needed, then proceed with recovery.

If you succeed, you wasted a bit of your time.
If you can't get it out, you've got a hazmat you have to pay to dispose of.

If you lose it into the atmosphere in the process, I don't feel that you've done anything illegal, as it occurred during a good faith attempt to recover it. 

You can pump it into an empty 30 lb cylinder with a good valve, but transporting the refilled cylinder is unlawful.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

hvac-ace said:


> What can I say butt " A BIG THANKS A HELL OF A LOT GUYS"


Welcome to CT. :laughing:


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> 1: Set up video camera on tripod aprox. 75' away from tank.
> 2: Get a high power rifle to shoot tank from safe distance. aprox 100yards
> 3: Post it on You Tube.
> 4: Post video onto contractorstalk.com
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Electric_Light said:


> [email protected]


Apparently you left your sense of humor on the ground when you moved into that helicopter.

Cole


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

An HVAC ace would know, obviously you need to change your user name.


----------

